

How I turned 2k visits into 16 subscribers /s - bramm
http://makers.gumwall.com/2015/07/07/growth-turning-2000-visits-into-16-subscribers-in-30-days/

======
bramm
This was the first 30 days of my blog, so the title is mildly sarcastic, but
I'm actually pretty happy with where it's at so far.

I'm totally new to this marketing side of things, but I have to start
somewhere.

